# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for September 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Take an elevator, tell us where it took you

Advanced Task - Shrink down to the atomic world

----------


## Puffin

Advanced task sounds challenging; after all, it's hard for me to change my surroundings and size.
So, I'll probably take the basic one.

----------


## PercyLucid

Yay, got the elevator one.  Awesome!!!!

Atomic world?  Do you mean, turn into a atom or neutron?  That is indeed a advance task!!!!  Finally something hard!!!

Please give more details if I am wrong.

----------


## Puffin

I think you just have to shrink down to the size of an atom.

----------


## PercyLucid

But how can you prove you really dreamed that?  I size of an atom is too small... a table will look like a whole galaxy from that view... I wonder if I shrink and see other atoms if that is fine.  I have no idea...

----------


## Brunor2

I like the elevator one  :smiley: 
Will probably try when I achieve my most important goals for now.

----------


## PercyLucid

::banana:: 

*Max????*  I hope you realized this was posted already and you did not say anything but you were MILDing for this all day long.

Unfortunately for you, I beat you this month  ::D:   :laugh:  

This is done and written down on paper (elevator took me to the atomic world  :tongue2:  It was obvious it was a good way to get there!!!)

I am going back to bed and when I wake up I will post and upload the entire dream. I'll be waiting for your Max (aka LucidMax)

----------


## PercyLucid

::banana:: 

*Max????*  I hope you realized this was posted already and you did not say anything but you were MILDing for this all day long.

Unfortunately for you, I beat you this month  ::D:   :laugh:  

This is done and written down on paper (elevator took me to the atomic world  :tongue2:  It was obvious it was a good way to get there!!!)

I am going back to bed and when I wake up I will post and upload the entire dream. I'll be waiting for your Max (aka LucidMax)

----------


## PercyLucid

Here is it.  Its not on my DJ yet.  I have to go very soon and I have another 2 pages non lucid dream to post... I want to post them all together.

30.08.2010The elevator to the Atomic world (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

When I went to bed I was determined to have a decent night after a few nights of low recall for my average.  I went tired due bad sleep previous night.  I had almost instantly some HH and I drifted in and out from the dream realm while I was meditating, so I decided to get comfortable to sleep.  I recorded three dreams.  One long dream, one lucid (task for September) and one fragment.  

I had a FA and I went ahead to write down my dreams.  I took my journal and went to my kitchen table.  I opened the microwave to get the light from it.  I opened it and the light did not lit.  I closed it and reopened it.  Light did not work at all.  I looked at my hands.  They looked blurry but I think OK.  I blamed being tired my blurry vision.  I looked at the microwave unsatisfied and tried to jump.  I jumped a first time, gravity was OK.  I knew something wrong was going on.  I jumped again and the jump looked a little different, but still not weird.  I jumped a third time and I jumped a lot and levitated.  I knew I was dreaming and I was wondering why the RC tried to keep me without lucidity... oh well, happens.  I was floating now, I opened my door and left my home.

I started to fly to make my dream stable (again, I do not recommend this as a way to stable dreams) Eveything was super blurry and super dark.  While I was flying, I felt I was going to awake.  I increased the speed and started to look around, focusing on things would pop out.  The darkness decreased and I started to see stuff.  The sky turned blue and it was sunny.  The dream was not perfect still and the atmosphere was stale.  I kept flying until I finally felt the wind on my face and engaged all five senses.

I remembered the Task of the Month for September.  I started to look around for buildings, but I saw none.  Only small houses.  I told to my self that I was in a dream and a one story home could have a elevator... and if not, I would just summon one. 
I landed and I was with a male dream character.  We entered a small house which was a tourist attraction. I entered and there was grass inside the place.  The receptionist called me and offered assistance.  I started to talk some nonsense with her until I looked to the left and a saw a small elevator.  I then unfocused from my conversation with the receptionist and I said, "yeah yeah, ok"  I walked to the elevator and the doors closed. When I was in front of the elevator I knew the doors would open again.  







And they did.  The elevator was super tiny.  It could only handle two people inside.  The walls of the elevator were red and there was a small light.  The panel of the elevator had only one button and two keys buttons (theses ones that need a key to be activated) The other DC entered with me as well. 
Now, I was inside the elevator and the doors closed.  Now the elevator was a lot bigger because the other DC was like four feet away from me.  I looked again at the panel and I remembered that when I was a kid, the key buttons fascinated me because they would lead to cool places (I was a kid...) So I knew they could lead me to the Atomic World to complete the advanced.  

I pushed the key button several times (without a key) and it worked.  The elevator started to shrink and to go down.  I started to jump inside the elevator.  I knew it was going to mess it up even more.  For every time I jumped I shouted "Atomic World!!!"  The elevator was shaking abruptly every time I jumped until it stopped.

The doors opened with a "tic" sound.  I was in the same place were I took it, however, everything was enormous.  One single blade of glass was like a hundred times bigger than me. I could even see small circles forming a pattern and making a whole... they looked like atoms together forming the blade of grass.  The other DC told me we were in the Atomic world.  I did not find a single thing exciting about it.  However, I was happy.  I took the elevator and leaded me somewhere (basic passed) and now I was in the atomic world (advanced passed) 

I decided to go back to the elevator and travel to another location and complete one of the tasks of the year, however, the elevator closed and did not open.  Now I was bigger again, but not normal.  I was about 3 inches tall.  A little bigger than a grass blade, but I was still growing.  
I walked towards the receptionist and requested her the elevator to work again. She told me, "Well, now its closed.  Not even the Principle from this place will be able to use it.  Its a tourist thing and its not working well now. You have been abusing the elevator and you broke it.  And not only you, other people like Serenity from Dreamviews broke this elevator as well... so no more elevator for you guys."  Dream vanished and I woke up.

Missed dream signs:
- None.

*Spotted dream signs:
- Microwave malfunctioning.

Reality check performed:
- Hand Check (passed)
- Gravity Check (Passed)
- Gravity Check (Passed with suspiciously)
- Gravity Check (Failed. Turned lucid)*

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun everyone.

----------


## Sam1r

Hey
Alright...awesome...haha :Cheeky: 
Doing this as soon as possible...
 -Sam

----------


## PercyLucid

I completed it already and you took my wings!  I want em back!!!!

Thanks.

----------


## Vesterguard

Did the basic one, shirnking sounds like an interesting goal, haven't tried this yet =P

Walls closing in, lift style! (2 fragments and a WILD) - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## jmanjohn

What if you take an elevator to the atomic sized world. Yea. Press a button on the elevator to go to that world.

----------


## PercyLucid

Is what I did.  It's valid.

----------


## Squaddle

I won't be doing this.

----------


## MadMonkey

Woot I think I can manage these.  ::D:

----------


## TheOneirologist

Hmm... maybe I'll take the elevator in the Empire State Building to floor 600. (People who have read the _Percy Jackson_ series, you know what I'm talking about!)

----------


## Puffin

If you want a really scary and unpredictable elevator ride, completely blank out when it starts moving, not thinking at all about where it might go.

----------


## Snowboy

> If you want a really scary and unpredictable elevator ride, completely blank out when it starts moving, not thinking at all about where it might go.



If you do that, how do you expect for there to be anything on the other side of the door when it stops? Everything in your dream needs your attention to exist.

----------


## Genin

Ive been inactive for a few months but now im back and ready for the tasks. Ill go for basic but ill try advanced aswell.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I've incubating this today... Time to fetch my wings.*

----------


## Puffin

> If you do that, how do you expect for there to be anything on the other side of the door when it stops? Everything in your dream needs your attention to exist.



Your dream will fill in the missing pieces. ;D

----------


## PercyLucid

> I've incubating this today... Time to fetch my wings.



Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

Dammit! I almost did it last night, but decided against it, as I knew it would be something bad. That sucks... but at least I had one of the strangest dreams I had in a while! ^.^

----------


## Puffin

> Dammit! I almost did it last night, but decided against it, as I knew it would be something bad. That sucks... but at least I had one of the strangest dreams I had in a while! ^.^



The elevator one? Lol, I did the exact same thing. XD

----------


## Snowboy

IKR! I was in my house, anyway, I barely had enough dream time to get to my garage, so I don't think I would have been able to summon an elevator. -_-

----------


## DreamingGhost

I can't wait to do the elevator task. Thought I might try the atomic one, but I can't really visualize what it would look like. I keep thinking about the Magic School Bus ep. where the kids have the car wash and have to remake the sugar hood ordainment. But not sure I can recreat something like that in the dream world just yet lol

Anyways definitely going to do the elevator one this month.

Take Care,
D.G.  ::jester::

----------


## Puffin

> I can't wait to do the elevator task. Thought I might try the atomic one, but I can't really visualize what it would look like. I keep thinking about the Magic School Bus ep. where the kids have the car wash and have to remake the sugar hood ordainment. But not sure I can recreat something like that in the dream world just yet lol
> 
> Anyways definitely going to do the elevator one this month.
> 
> Take Care,
> D.G.



Well, atoms look like this.


Since you're the size of one, you'll basically be looking at a sea of atoms all packed together. You could try swimming in them.  :tongue2: 
If you can't downsize, you can always pretend to do so by making the atoms grow larger.

----------


## DreamingGhost

> Well, atoms look like this.
> 
> 
> Since you're the size of one, you'll basically be looking at a sea of atoms all packed together. You could try swimming in them. 
> If you can't downsize, you can always pretend to do so by making the atoms grow larger.



Hey thanks for the idea and image. I just might have a go at the advanced task  :smiley:

----------


## Sam1r

Does this count?
I was in an elevator in my condominium going up somewhere...
Once I got out,I levitated and realized I was dreaming...
Haha...lucid,a little late...
 -Sam

----------


## RootsInWater

I think I was able to do this because I always dream about getting stuck in the elevator at work.  OK so, I was at work with my daughter and the creepy groundskeeper dude (who, last week I dreamed violently murdered someone - but I digress) Anyway I didnt want to get on because something bad always happens when I do, but thats when I realized I was dreaming and wouldnt get hurt, so we all got on and I pressed the button for floor 1, but of course it takes us to the basement instead where this creep chick that looks like hashimoto works.  Anyway I decide I'm taking the stairs back up but the groundskeeper dude informs me there are no stairs, only elevator. Then I proved him wrong by deciding there were indeed stairs and taking them back up!

----------


## fautzo

wow the elevator one sounds fun because i have no idea where its gonna lead me

----------


## Bomber66a

Lucid

Non-Lucid

I was walking home in my old home town when suddenly I started driving. I saw a curve up ahead and closed my eyes to see if I could still drive without being able to see. I eventually opened my eyes whilst going around the bend and became lucid. I wanted to go faster and then I did. If I moved backwards I became more sleepy and if I moved forwards I went faster. This went on for about 1Km and then I tried to find an elevator for the lucid dream challenge and subsequently went back to sleep 

Well that was my first lucid dream where I had more control over my other lucid dream that I can barely remember. Still trying and we'll see if I get there. I really want to do the advanced task though - would be really interesting  :smiley:

----------


## DreamingGhost

I did the basic task, a little disappointed where it took me though.

I get the feeling I always associate with the beginning/middle of a WILD and simply moved into the dream with out wasting any more time. 

I am now laying in bed and know I am now dreaming. Before I even try to move I know it will be hard as I know the dream has not settled yet. I take a minute to take a deep breath and tell my self to just jump out of bed. I get excited this works and I am now walking to the bedroom door. I think to my self when I get to the living room there will be an elevator waiting for me, but I do not have much conviction with this thought and as such I am not surprised there is not one saying well of course there isn't one there because I did not believe in it enough to summon one. I move to the door to the outside and here I stop to do my RC as always and then tell my self there will be an elevator when I get outside at the top of the stairs. This I really believe and so when I open the door and look to my right sure enough I see any elevator. I am only mildly happy about this as I _knew_ it would be there, and walk up to it. I notice when I go to push the buttons to call the elevator there is only a down button. I think to myself this is odd, but then say well no because I want it to take me where it will without me influencing it. So I push the down button and the doors promptly open. When I get inside I take a second to think about where I want it to take me before I tell my self to clear my thoughts as I am trying not to influence the place. When I go to close the doors two DCs run up the stairs calling for me to hold the elevator for them, I do and they get in and push a button and away we go. 

It is a few dream seconds before the elevator opens again. This time I see a huge black room only lit a few paces in front of me. The two DCs run off all happy and disappear into the darkness. I look up to see a marquee displaying some abstract thought about the 3d plain being on the 2d plan and how it would look or something like that. I do not remember exactly what it said as it was too abstract for me to remember and I have not mastered reading in dreams yet. I think to my self how cool this is and how I so want to explore this idea and thought so I start walking into the room. As I am walking I look up to see light streaks turn into mini disco balls every few paces. Soon the darkness gives way and I now find my self in the middle of a huge party club, but during the day so it is slow and not packed at all. I look around in awe and wonder and see a waitress looking at me with a big grin on her face. She approaches me and says something I again do not remember before fading away. I walk aroung the club a bit before I wake.

The feelings I got in this dream were cool. I felt totally calm and relaxed I have never felt this way before in a dream. I think I will try this task again to see where it leads me again.

Take Care,
D.G.  ::jester::

----------


## Puffin

> I did the basic task, a little disappointed where it took me though.



Congrats!  ::goodjob2::  I probably won't be able to do it this month... Keep chickening out.  :tongue2:

----------


## DreamingGhost

> Congrats!  I probably won't be able to do it this month... Keep chickening out.



Thank you, it was a fun task as I wanted to let the dream take me where it wanted so it was challenging to keep my mind blank.

May I inquire as to why you keep chickening out? (you can PM answer if you like  :smiley:  ) Is it just the basic task or both?

Take Care,
D.G.  ::jester::

----------


## anderj101

I must admit, I failed to get on an elevator a couple days ago.  I pressed the button and heard the elevator moving up and down, but the doors never opened.  Will try again!!!

----------


## PercyLucid

Too bad!!!  Elevators work terribly bad, that might become a challenge because the doors do not open.
Try to push or blast the doors next time if they do not open.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Man I've already tried this twice in lucids but I always get sidetracked I'll ask people where the elevator is then they'll tell me but I'l get distracted and go do something and then remember but it all just repeats.

----------


## anderj101

I took an interesting ride in a primitive elevator, A Paternoster to be exact.

	Walking into a large house with 3 DCs, two males and one female.  The lower level is one big room, full of assorted stuff.  Most of the items appear to be household furniture.  I slide a couple of pieces of patio furniture to the side and walk to a large wooden door.  Opening the door reveals a Paternoster.  The wall is partially transparent and all of the cars and drive cables are visible on one side only.  A male DC boards a Paternoster car, only to go in a complete circle and return to the same spot.  I became lucid at this time.  I found my hands and started rubbing them together for a bit while looking at the floor.  The floor is a gray-blue at first, but quickly forms the detail of medium hardwood planks.  When I look back at the wall, the Paternoster is now working properly and the wall is solid white.  Both sides of the Paternoster are visible and the cars are moving in the proper direction.  The cars are well lit and have a sign on the back wall that I cannot read.  I boarded a car and one female DC got in the car with me.  The car was moving on a journey that seems to last quite a long time.  The floor of the car vibrates and the sound of rushing wind surrounds me from all sides.  The car reaches the end of its track and turns upside-down before letting us off at the second floor.  Maintaining balance was not a problem as the gravity seems to invert with the car.  The second floor is upside-down in relation to the first floor.  (Note: I do not remember stepping out of the car.)

	The second floor is a huge living room with no windows.  The walls and ceiling are white.  A dark wooden chair rail separates medium wide-grain wood paneling from the rest of the wall.  Huge crystal chandeliers provide light in the room.  The room is full of sofas, tables, lamps and other furniture.  There are framed paintings(?) on the wall, but they are all a gray-blue blur.  I walked into the middle of the room and my DC sits down on a couch.  Two ferrets are stirring around in a cage in the corner.  The ferrets look out of the cage, then walk to the lower level of their cage and exit.  They run over to my feet for a moment.  One of the ferrets runs over and checks out my DC on the couch.  I picked up the remaining ferret and sat on the couch.  The couch was soft black leather and was extremely plush and comfortable.  Two small dogs ran from a dark corner and jumped on the couch with me.  One of the dogs licked my face.  I pushed the dogs off the couch onto the floor and said NO!  I find a remote control laying on the couch, but none of the buttons work.  My DC asked me, What's wrong with the TV?  I said, I don't know.  I pressed the button again and heard a very loud crackling sound.  This was the dream's exit.

----------


## Puffin

> Thank you, it was a fun task as I wanted to let the dream take me where it wanted so it was challenging to keep my mind blank.
> 
> May I inquire as to why you keep chickening out? (you can PM answer if you like  ) Is it just the basic task or both?
> 
> Take Care,
> D.G.



I had a semi-lucid where I was in the hallway of an apartment building, next to an elevator. I walked up to it and thought it might take me somewhere bad or scary, so I decided to take the stairs instead.  :tongue2:  I had another one with almost the exact same outcome.

----------


## DreamingGhost

Did my dream not count as a completed task or are the mods just behind on giving out the wings? Would love to know so I have time to try and redo the task again.

@Puffin: Sorry to hear that about your dreams and the elevators. I still can not go into dark or shadowed places for fear of it taking me into a nightmare type dream. Maybe this is something we can both work on while lucid to over come. I hope you are able to do the task. I loved riding the elevator. I also loved how I created the DCs so they could push the buttons for me and take me anywhere with out a though of where I wanted to go. This was the best lucid task I have completed by far  :tongue2: 

Take Care,
D.G.  ::jester::

----------


## Waterknight

Hell I want to become lucid now. There is no way I would take any regular old elavator though. Next time i become lucid I hope that I will remember to try and go to willy wonkas chocolate factory and ride the wonkavator.

----------


## MadMonkey

I managed it last night. It took me to the entrance to the Alice in Wonderland ride in Disneyland. I have no clue why it was quite weird. 




> I jumed away in huge leaps like I do sometimes in lucid dreams. I should just fly I though and sudenly I felt the lucidity flow over me. 
> 
> I was in the middle of a jump and I started flying. Infact I couldn't keep myself from going upward. Normaly I have to keep myself in the air but this time I had to keep myself from being pulled upwards. I stabilized in the air and ran nearly flew into a house. I was now in a residential neighborhood some how. I flew up and looked for a building that might have an elevator. I should go find a store or buisness building but that might take a while. I noticed a akwardly tall and narrow white house. I landed and went in. It was deserted and sort of run down and there was no elevator.
> 
> I went out onto the streat and noticed a small structure next to the building across the streat. It was like a shed but really small and painted yellow like the house. I though I could turn that into an elevator. There was a lock on it but I waved my hand and it opened and fell off. I opened the door and went in. The inside was painted as if it had furnature and was in a house but everyting was just painted on and was completly empty. Weird. I said close and the door close. I said take me down and the floor started to lower. That counts as an elevator right? As it went down about 20 feet it started to get dark. I was afraid it would cause me to wake up but before that happened it came out and lowered into a fanciful room. I thought of a candy shop. My sister was there. Where the heck is this. She said the elevator took me to the entrance to the Alice in Wonderland ride at Dinseyland. WTF and then I woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

*DreamingGhost* and *anderj101* congrats on your dreams.  There have been a few changes around and that leaded to a delay, but you guys have your wings  :smiley: 

Congrats!!!

----------


## J.D.

I randomly remembered the advanced task!  Gave it a go.  :tongue2: 




> As we were travelling along the motorway, I pondered how I could actually make use of this lucid time. I remembered the task of the month then. It was a surprise that I recalled it, despite reading it once about half a month ago and deciding it was probably too hard. "Shrink yourself to the atomic level". An idea occured to me. Feeling the gearstick, I found that the top flipped open to reveal a red and a blue button. I assumed, naturally, that the red button was to transform the car into a rocket car, a la "Men in Black". The Blue, I reasoned, would be to shrink the car and its occupants. I pressed it once. The car shot forward and got a little bit smaller. But I stayed the same size. Now I had to bend over to avoid hitting my head off the roof. I pressed it a few more times, but all it did now was give the car a momentary speed boost.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I DID IT I DID IT!!!

I am in an amusment park. It all looks really run down. I notce the dream sign and do a reality check. I couldnt do a reality check by putting my my fingure through my hand. But i plugged my nose and i could breath. I asked the person next to me were the elevator was. I go into this building and there is a huge line to get into the elevator. But when it opened i ran in and shut the door. It took a while but it started moving. It went fast... And then even faster, i felt like i lost my stomache. I started to feel frightened and the CRASH... I woke up*

----------


## Ferret

Haha I didnt even look at the task this month and just last night had a dream I went into an elevator. I was at my design school where I study and I went into an elevator. It went way up high maby 50 stories. When it got to the top it only came half way up to the floor and I had to climb up. It was pretty dodgy. A few minutes later some friends came up too. I didnt really wana go back down it after that. I think I took the stairs haha

----------


## PercyLucid

> I DID IT I DID IT!!!
> 
> I am in an amusment park. It all looks really run down. I notce the dream sign and do a reality check. I couldnt do a reality check by putting my my fingure through my hand. But i plugged my nose and i could breath. I asked the person next to me were the elevator was. I go into this building and there is a huge line to get into the elevator. But when it opened i ran in and shut the door. It took a while but it started moving. It went fast... And then even faster, i felt like i lost my stomache. I started to feel frightened and the CRASH... I woke up



Good job my dear student.  You are now winged!!!  Congratulations.





> I randomly remembered the advanced task!  Gave it a go.



Close call!!!  Stupid car!!!!  That sucks huh?  I am sure you will do this soon!





> Haha I didnt even look at the task this month and just last night had a dream I went into an elevator. I was at my design school where I study and I went into an elevator. It went way up high maby 50 stories. When it got to the top it only came half way up to the floor and I had to climb up. It was pretty dodgy. A few minutes later some friends came up too. I didnt really wana go back down it after that. I think I took the stairs haha



Nice, but you need to be lucid and remember the ToTM to gain your wings.  keep up the good work!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Why is my name still blue? 

and thanks Percylucid! Are you the new ninja?*

----------


## dakotahnok

*I cant believe i crashed that was really disapointing*

----------


## PercyLucid

Forgot to change something  :smiley:   Now you are orange colored.

Nah, I am just helping ninja out so she does not need to handle everything by her own.

----------


## ray

lol i have an elevator in my barracks...i wonder where it will lead tonight.also lmao that ppl still think ninja's a chick...though ppl still think i'm a guy....

----------


## dakotahnok

*Yeah i think ninja is a guy, although i thought he was a she when i first joined.*

----------


## jackdude007

Hahah, Great task!

After i read this last night i went to bed.

I became lucid when i was ontop of a building. I jumped down like 5 stories and landed. I asked myself what i should do. Right away this forum post came into mind!
I walked towards the building and there was no elevator, so i made an elevator appear inside the building. It was a blue elevator that was made out of Hard sort of Foam.

After entering the elevator there was no buttons, just drawings on to wall. I used my Will to make the elevator go up. As soon as i got out of the elevator i was at my neighbors house and no one was there. The next thing that popped into my mind was using my powers to bend a spoon, after watching a video on youtube that night about it. I wanted into the kitchen and i searched the place for some cutlery. I couldn't find any. So i pulled a fork out of my pocket and bent it by lightly touching it.

The next thing i wanted to do was to try and attempt to shrink to atom size. This was a very hard task and took alot of mind power to do, but i think i might of done it. I imagined to be extremely small, smaller then anything. My body started to vibrate and i cannot explain what happened. Everything just went BANG. and everything was black, the only thing i could see was lights flying around everywhere.

I then woke up...

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job, I'll get it done

----------


## Waterknight

So I had a dream last night that wasnt lucid. It wasnt lucid but I knew it wasnt reality. I just didnt know it was a dream. But I saw an elevator in the dream. I never used the elevator but I used an escalator that ran close to the elevator. I saw people in the elevator too because it was a glass one.

----------


## MadMonkey

Lol I guess no one noticed my post and that I completed the basic task.  ::o:

----------


## PercyLucid

You are all set now!

----------


## Delwind

My ld lasted 1 hour approx, so i will make a brief resume.

I entered the dream lucid, and i was on a gigantic store with my friends, one friend of mine looked like he was lucid too, and kept following me, we went to a part of the store where it had alot of tvs, and my friend wondered what TVs were made of.
I said:
lets see!
then we began to shrink to atom size. The TV was made of shiny balls with needles circling it, we found it cool and wanted to return to normal size. There was a door, we opened and we were back a the store at normal size. i kept talking to my friends and decided to fly to the moon,i exited the store and began to fly and accelerate.I was going faster and faster, until i reached my max speed, but i wanted to go faster, then i created a rocket shoe to boost me and it worked!Now i was at space and i realized that the Earth, moon and sun were living beings talking to me, i talked to them, appeared in my room and woke up

----------


## Hukif

There we go:





> Back to sleep.
> 
> FA, go out of bed and RC, teleport back to where I was before, then started going with my goal, focus and then start making myself small, more, more, more, to the point where I could see an huge amount of “atoms” going wild around me, it was certainly a big task to avoid them, in fact, it was one of the hardest things I had ever tried in a dream, even when using teleportation it was incredibly difficult. So, by the time I had stopped doing that, was terribly tired and had to grow back. When I was big again, could clearly see a big change on the place, apparently being that size made me fast forward in time, and now I was in some ruined city close to the ocean, not only that, there were different kinds of plants and animals from what I could remember, too, so crazy! I wake up at around that point.

----------


## PercyLucid

You are all set guys  :smiley:

----------


## CarlK

Well these sound like fun tasks!  I'm new here, and have only had three lucids, all being very short, but as soon as I can stabilize a lucid, and just have more lucids in general, I'm going to try this out! =D

----------


## PercyLucid

Good luck CarlK

Drop me an PM if you need anything!

----------


## Erii

I'm going to try the complex task  :smiley: 
I don't write DJ's on here so I will write it on this thread  :smiley:

----------


## Erii

wait, I have a question, if I complete one of these tasks my name will be orange?

----------


## PercyLucid

Yep  ::D: 

Plus a set of one or two pairs of wings.

----------


## Erii

> Yep 
> 
> Plus a set of one or two pairs of wings.



How come I just had wings earlier? But now I don't?
And do the wings and orange name only last for the month?

----------


## PercyLucid

I reviewed and I did not see your dream.  Let me know where is it.  You need to post it here or a link to it.
Yes, on the 30th I will be removing all (including mines) and I will grant them as soon as the new dreams are completed.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

I did the basic task last night. It's not that exciting a dream, but I enjoyed flying at the end. I think I am not going to bother with the advanced task this month. It's a bit beyond me and I'm not that interested in it. 

So here is the dream:

At some point I think to do a reality check. I plug my nose and have some trouble breathing, but I manage to pull in a little air. "That's strange," I think, "it really is just like I'm dreaming." With that, I become lucid. I remember the elevator task. "Oh, what the heck," I think. There must be an elevator in this hospital. I leave the room and go out into the hall. Up ahead on my right is a nurses' office with large glass windows. Across from it on my left is an elevator. I walk over and push the button. I notice it says "out of order". But the elevator appears anyway and the doors open. Or at least they open part of the way. They are crooked and it seems the elevator is hanging at a slant. "Oh good," I think, "at least this looks like it's going to be exciting." I am looking forward to a wild ride. I hop in and the dream disappears. I wake up and stay perfectly still until I am back in the dream.

I am back standing in front of the open elevator. Without thinking, I push the button and the doors close. I pry them back open with my hands. I hop back into the elevator and the doors close. The walls are shiny metal with charts and schematics etched into them. The squares in the chart are like buttons and I push one that says "core", thinking it sounds interesting. The elevator starts moving down. I can see my reflection in all four walls of the elevator. It is surprisingly realistic in that the reflections to either side reveal a side view of me and the reflection on the door is from the front. I seem to be wearing a sky blue dress with white cirrus clouds on it. The elevator stops and the doors open. I walk out into a large and well lit machine room about the size of an indoor hockey rink. There are rows of blue generators about the size of cars. The support beams are yellow-painted metal. The floor is old wood beams. I decide that since I have accomplished the task I might as well fly. I take off straight up and hover among the metal rafters. I am using a sort of swimming motion as usual. I decide to try another method of flying. I pull my arms in flat to my sides and imagine a force pushing me from my feet. I move much faster this way and I thread my way through the rafters. I skim along a window that runs the length of the wall and I see my reflection. What a great way to fly! I do a barrel roll and dive towards the floor. I actually yell out "yahooo!" and then I wake up.

----------


## PercyLucid

Nice job.  It is interesting that all four mirrors worked perfectly!

You are winged!!

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Thanks!

The weird thing is, my husband was describing his dream from that night and he described a space very much like the one I ended up in. He said it was a large room about the size of a hockey rink with wood floors and high peaked ceilings with rafters. He said there were rows of strange machines about the size of refrigerators that looked like generators. Except in his dream they were bronze and they were making food. There were also a lot of people in his space and mine was deserted. As he was telling me this I was careful not to mention anything from my dream until he was done. Weird huh? I don't really believe in shared dreaming, but that's pretty cool anyway.

----------


## Waterknight

I met a fellow LDer today at school when I was having a conversation about it with a friend who was telling me he was having trouble staying lucid. Neither my friend or the person who I just realized has LDs have ever been to dreamviews so I told them about the task of the month. I am soooooo happy to know that there are people like me in my classes. I think I have a better degree of control than either of them but they seem to have more frequent LDs.

----------


## Soulnote

This good enough?

21.09.2010*Kind Of An Elevator* (DILD)

*Lucid 5*

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I attempted to do the basic TOTM, but it turned out weird, hopefully this counts.

I can only remember from when I was lucid, I was in a construction lot and saw an english telephone booth. (???) I went inside it and looked out, and I saw a person staring at me, which kinda freaked me out, I imagined the booth rising up and it started levitating. It levitated until I was on a different level of the construction lot. I looked and I was in an unfinished room and that guy from before was there and he whipped me. (???) I moved away, but he continued whipping me, as I was running it suddenly occurred to me, "Why am I running?" I turned around  and threw him of the edge of the room.


If so, advanced, here I come

----------


## sisyphus

Hope this counts. I wasn't lucid when I got on the elevator, but I sure as heck was when I got off. From my DJ:





> I walk to the elevator. There are a few old Asian ladies. One tries to talk to me in sign language.
> 
> I get on the elevator alone and head up to my floor. As it stops, I hear a creaking noise. The elevator slowly starts to tip over to the right with me in it, like a sinking ship. Oh, I'm dreaming. God I hope I'm dreaming. I stay cool. "This is my world and I can do anything!" As the elevator turns horizontal, I jump out and hover in the elevator shaft. The car falls to the ground. I'm looking in to the building and it's looks dark and damaged, like on Star Trek when they take heavy damage with smoke and broken pipes in the corridors. Three superheroes fly out of the corridor and hit me while I'm still hovering in the elevator shaft. This knocks we out of the building and into the dark downtown Los Angeles skyline.

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry, you have to be lucid

----------


## Soulnote

> This good enough?
> 
> 21.09.2010*Kind Of An Elevator* (DILD)
> 
> *Lucid 5*
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I attempted to do the basic TOTM, but it turned out weird, hopefully this counts.
> ...



So mine didn't count either?

----------


## PercyLucid

It was an elevator or a platform?

----------


## Erii

ok last night I had my first WILDs (two!) 
and I was getting sp bleeding through into the dream and I was trying to imagine an elevator
but it was really weird and I couldn't move in the dream  :Sad: 
so I guess I will just wait for the task of next month  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

Congrats erible!  ::goodjob2::  Too bad about the SP.

----------


## Erii

> Congrats erible!  Too bad about the SP.



thanks  ::D:  It was so weird, if you could help me, or want to read about it, I posted a thread because I have a question about what happened  :smiley: 
so if you have time to kinda give me some tips maybe, it would mean the world  ::D:  http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/please...ppened-104438/
and I'm not even sure if they were "official" WILDs but they happened still but I didn't get to finish the dream  :Sad:

----------


## AndresLD

I had a WILD this morning, followed by a DEILD in which I took an elevator, it took me to Planet F-X14, a nasty planet in which robots and cyborgs are trained/created to find and kill dreamers
Here is my DEILD from this morning:

23.09.2010Disappointing DEILD, Planet F-x14 (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm holding still, not moving a single muscle, well except for my mouth which was open, I had to close it or I would drool. SP hits me, my body is almost forced to roll out of bed, I fight that force and get out of bed willingly.
Oh right, reality check, *RC*, aight good. Ok let me just turn on the lights.... is that snoring coming from my bed that I hear? I turn around and see a body lying on my bed, sleeping, snoring. I examine it. It's my own body. Am I astral projecting? Or did I subconsciously expect my body to be there, therefore it is there? LaBerge said something about motivation and expectation changing the dream world, might be that. Alright, stabilization, GOD DAMMIT WHY THE FUCK IS MY RIGHT EYE CLOSED AGAIN, IM NOT GONNA OPEN IT THIS TIME. Let's see crunchy food, crunchy food, I need to eat crunchy food, not my cell phone this time. DORITOS!. I lean down beside my bed and reach under it, I pull put a bag of doritos. I take a bunch and eat them all. Yum! The taste is perfect, it feels 100% real, the taste, smell, texture, even the sound of the crunchiness.
Alright I'm gonna go downstairs. I walk through my door, down the stairs. I see my mom with 2 of her students. Do you want doritos? I ask the two little girls. YES! they reply, I give them the whole bag.
I go back upstairs. I stare at a door beside my bedroom.
"Maybe I could turn that into an elevator, I could take the elevator, and maybe it will take me to my planet  ::D: ! That way I complete the TOTM (basic) and I can complete my personal goal.
I open the door, and it sucks me in. I find myself in a strange elevator. It's a big square platform, which moves up and down. 
Alright, take me to my planet, I say.
The elevator starts moving up really fast, a door opens and I'm thrown through it. I turn around, the door is not there anymore. 
I start examining the planet. It's a dark planet, with many factories, no green at all. I see many robots and cyborgs with guns, looks like they are about to go to a war. It seems like a small planet, which only purpose is to create cyborgs and weapons. Maybe there is some kind of war going on.
I hear a voice. "Andres! You're in Planet F-X14! What the hell are you doing here? Their only purpose it to find and kill dreamers! They will notice you're an intruder in less than 5 minutes! Quickly, morph into your Fierce Deity form!"
"Who are you? I can't see you!"
"THERE'S NO TIME FOR THAT, JUST DO IT"
I morph into Fierce Deity, and pull out my double helix sword. 
"Alright, they haven't seen you, you see that pile of junk over there? To your right? Run and hide behin... FUCK THEY SAW YOU. Ok, just fight them, you can do it!"
I see about 20 or 30 cyborgs and robots rushing towards me, shooting at me. Some how I manage to dodge their bullets. I remember my sword can throw cutting disks, just like in Majora's Mask. I swing my sword in their direction, a huge blue cutting disk slices through a bunch of them, cutting them in half. They are close now, I fight them with my sword, I find it actually kinda easy. They're slow and I'm agile. I can jump above them and kill 5 of them at the same time. Hah, stupid planet, they messed with the wrong dreamer ^_^. I should destroy this planet. 
I start flying towards space, so I can have a good view and throw a blast at it.
I wake up.
Dammit, I couldn't make it to MY planet, or at least destroy planet FX-14  :Sad:

----------


## MarkieP52

Should have checked this a few days ago :p

I had a dream that I was in a strange college, and they have like a weird circular elevator I took it to the top floor.  Also had another dream where I was with JD and Turk from scrubs and we took an elevator to outside lol.  Neither was lucid though, dunno if they count.

----------


## Mayatara

I acomplished the two tasks of the month!

Basic task - 19 Sep (19 Sep: Dad and elevator task - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource)

*Elevator task*
Still with my dad, at what used to be our home. All totally normal, but then the building starts falling forward (a recurrent dream I had for many years). He freaks out but I think it must be a dream. Then all happens in slow motion and I tell him not to worry, because it is just a dream, but he doesn’t believe me. As the building falls, I feel cool, I do RC and conclude beyond doubts it is a dream.
When the building is on the ground, I get out through some window and find myself landing over a wooden table in the middle of some wood. Over there there are some other girls, one is Vera and the others are some british friends of her. My father is still hanging around and I try that he understands it’s just a dream. I feel euphoric and start singing and dancing on the table. He thinks I’m crazy and disappears. The girls join me and we put up quite a show. But then I see our reflexes on some glass and we are all enormously fat. But I don’t allow this trick of the mind to distract me. I’m lucid and I must make good use of it. I think about the tasks. What is there for me to do?
Oh, the elevator! I summon an elevator and turn to find it there, in the middle of the grass. It is green, the brand is Otis (just like the elevator of my old home), it has one button to open the sliding doors and inside lots of buttons for about 6 floors. But I had previously decided (awake) I would not push any specific floor as I wanted to be surprised. And I was, the elevator started moving without me touching anything. Strangely enough, it doesn’t go up or down, it just goes sideways, like a car. It drives me through the woods and gets into a road. Traffic around me, we pass under the Lisbon aqueduct. I feel a bit disappointed with the outcome, but the task implies not to control where it goes, but just to see where it takes me, so I comply. I almost lose lucidity here, almost wake up, but continue. The elevator stops at some car park and by my side is a 50’s looking car with some black guy inside, leaning through his window. He flirts with me and asks me out. I say no thanks. Then I realise I’m two girls – the other me is also a 50’s looking girl. We smile at each other and we tell him we have other type of interests in life. We’re both thinking of LDs. He doesn’t understand, thinks we’re crazy, maybe gay, maybe belonging to some cult. Everybody around us is dressing like the 50s and then the dream starts fading away.

Advanced task - 22 Sep (22 Sep: Shrink to atom size, reverse gravity and meeting my guru - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource)

*Shrink to atom size*
I’m on a bathtub and decide to do RC. I realise I’m dreaming and get lucid. I decide to shrink to atom size. I close my eyes, because I decided to try it this way when I was awake. It is kind of working, I feel myself shrinking. When I open my eyes I’m about the size of a human finger. I see two huge people approaching and we're on this enormous room (bathroom) with an endless table by my right side, that looks like a tall platform on top of really high columns. I close my eyes again and continue shrinking but this time I almost wake up and have to make an effort to stay “on”. When I try to open my eyes I feel my “real” eyes opening and have to stop not to wake up. Then, when I feel I’m more stable on the dream, I open my eyes slowly, but all I see is darkness. I no longer have body or shape, I’m just consciousness in a dark void. All I see is very faint clusters of white dots, like distant stars or galaxies. It actually looks like outerspace, but I try not to judge the result. Probably the atomic world looks like outerspace.

----------


## Puffin

Completed the elevator task (finally).  :woohoo: 





> I was in a large rectangular room with high ceilings; it was lit by white fluorescent lights. The flooring was made of large dark green marble tiles like the picture below, with a bit of white caulking in between each tile. The walls were the same, except the tiles were darker.
> 
> 
> As one could imagine, the room was fairly dark even with the lights shining down on it. In one corner of the room were two steps down onto a lower part of the floor, with the same marble tile again. The steps were shaped like a quarter of a circle, and the corner was up against corner of a wall. It fit perfectly.
> 
> In this lower part, there was a grand piano that was very dark brown in coloration. On the wall next to the piano, at least thirty feet long, were large rectangular windows going all the way up to the ceiling. It was dark outside, but there was still a bit of light out there. *I became lucid as I was looking at the window, and did a little dance (as I always do when I obtain higher lucidity). I said, "yes, now I'm lucid enough to complete a dream goal or two!" 
> 
> With that, I turned around and went down the long room, looking for a way to exit the building. I didn't want to go through the windows because it was dark outside, and I couldn't change that very quickly. I walked down the hallway a and saw an elevator on the left, in the wall, which was still made of marble tiles. It was a shiny, darker gray elevator, with a metal plate and two buttons on the right side of it. They were rounded rectangles, transparent white with scratched-off red-painted arrows going up and down. I pushed the "down" button.
> 
> ...

----------


## Mayatara

[QUOTE=Mayatara;1539201]I acomplished the two tasks of the month!

I want my wings!  ::flyaway::   Buaaahhhh! ::cry::

----------


## LdJake

26-sep-2010

I had a 48 dollar video store tab.
I decided I was going to be homeless. Mom made me a bag to live in, gave me tips and sent me on my way. When I left the house there were two homeless men that were walking towards me, I only looked at one but he was my height *and he had a thick beard. We were walking down the highway on our way to littlerock when I decided to show them the home my mum made me. I reached into my bag and the home had turned into a shirt with the words.*
People
Places
Things
On it, for some odd reason I was walking in the middle of the right lane of the highway. The bearded homeless man yelled at me to watch out and I got out of the way just as a black semi truck was passing by me bobtailing. I looked ahead of me to see the truck driver pulling on his air horn abd honking his horn at me.
I quickly became lucid, a horn was my dreamsign, fearing my lack of time I spun around and teleported to my uncles warehouse to use his elevator. It was a one or two person bluish grey elevator. I pulled back the old style iron gate to the elevator and got in, and once inside I pulled down the metal door to enclose me inside it. There was one button on the door, all it had on it was two question marks. I pressed it and I felt a increase in gravity and the elevator stopped, I opened the doors and I was on the surface of the sun, I stepped out to see the most beautiful thing I've ever seen, it was a beautiful dance of red and yellow and orange lights and I looked out to see all of the planets orbiting the sun and then I woke up to my alarm*

----------


## Puffin

Yo, where's my wings?  ::fro:: 
Got five days left to enjoy them, might as well get them as soon as I can.

----------


## Waterknight

my best friend told me today at church that he went lucid from hearing people talk in real life so took an elevator and everything was dark. He tried putting elevator music on but couldnt do it. If he was a member here on Dreamviews he could have gotten wings

----------


## AndresLD

I want mah wings too!  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

We want wings! We want wings!
[Starts riot]

----------


## PercyLucid

Nice dream dudes!!!!

I loved the Planet with the cyborg.

You are winged!

----------


## Puffin

Yay, thanks.  ::flyaway::

----------


## PercyLucid

Enjoy them.  :Clap:  You earned them  ::D: 

These wings are like that black thing from Spiderman 3... they attach to you and you become dependent on them. You become the wings' host... you get owned by them, not you owning them.  :tongue2: 

I had them almost since I joined DV and one month, I completed this on the 4th... those four wingless days were terrible!!!  I looked at myself very odd without them.

----------


## LdJake

this is my first time with wings  :tongue2:  i shall try to keep them every month, if i can keep my ld count up 0.o

----------


## AndresLD

I hadn't had wings in a long time, thank you sir  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Enjoy them and focus on them when it is time to complete next month's task!  That helps more than you imagine.

----------


## Mzzkc

Completed the basic task, again, one month later.

Probably not gonna write up an entry, and I'm not gonna bother Ninja with giving me wings since there's only a day left in the month, but this is what happened:

Two people of questionable intent and origin accosted me after I went lucid. Here to ensure I kept my end of the bargain (which I made in my last lucid with some dude while everything was destabilizing), they began their tests. For my first "lesson," they escorted me to an elevator, and the woman stepped inside. Then they took my body away.

Left with nothing but a single perspective and my consciousness, my first task was to maneuver my way in front of the elevator with no legs, no feet, no physical self whatsoever. Great. Using miniature jumps in perspective, similar to teleportation, I was eventually able to work my way into position. The woman inside smiled as the elevator doors closed in front of me. _Erm,_ I thought, as I easily opened them with a burst of will, wiping the smile from her face. My body was returned to me. 

With all of us now inside, the man in their pair informed me my next test will be one on movement. As the elevator rose up, my sense of gravity in relation to the floor started gyrating. It threw me off balance for a moment, but I quickly positioned myself in the center of the elevator and began methodically twirling about, adjusting my footing as the spinning continued. The suited pair, standing off in the leftmost rear corner, was not amused. "What?" I state, "This is normal elevator behavior for me."

The elevator doors opened, and we made our way out into some kind of. . . social gathering? Well-dressed adults sat at benches and tables, while equally well-dressed children frolicked about the well-lit skylight room. Sure enough, they had another task lined up for me. . .

Damnit, I wrote an entry. . .

----------


## PercyLucid

Well... you earned them.  

You have the right to show them off...tomorrow is the 30th... so it is a day you can show off.

Enjoy them!!!  You are winged!

----------


## Mzzkc

Hah, thanks for putting in the effort to do that. I honestly wouldn't have minded either way. ^.^

I do like the orange, though. Reminds me of times past. . .

----------


## PercyLucid

It takes me 5 seconds.... You did your job, so I do mine  :wink2:

----------


## Soulnote

> This good enough?
> 
> 21.09.2010*Kind Of An Elevator* (DILD)
> 
> *Lucid 5*
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I attempted to do the basic TOTM, but it turned out weird, hopefully this counts.
> ...



Why didn't this count?

----------


## PercyLucid

Because you did not reply to my question:

It was just a platform or an actual elevator? You must ride an elevator... "A kind of an elevator  :tongue2: "

----------

